# Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver



## Sideshow_Bob

Can anybody confirm that the Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver seen on ebay-auction 360205479457 has got the ETA 251.232 movement inside?

Marcel


----------



## Eeeb

Good spot! I assume it is temperature compensated since I can't see how it could have been COSC Chronometer rated without TC. But I wonder too...


----------



## webvan

Pretty strange, apparently it's a limited edition (999 pieces) but there seem to be hundreds on eBay right not and recently sold. They go for about €300, not bad for a current COSC chrono, or did they get the COSC certificate before the specs were tightened ?


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

I found a hint that the watch is indeed fitted with the above mentioned movement. 
http://www.mauricelacroix.de/de/News.html?newsid=109
Please click on the link below the picture.

Marcel


----------



## Eeeb

Sideshow_Bob said:


> I found a hint that the watch is indeed fitted with the above mentioned movement.
> http://www.mauricelacroix.de/de/News.html?newsid=109
> Please click on the link below the picture.
> 
> Marcel


Thank you Marcel... I would say it's official! WE HAVE ANOTHER HEQ!! :-!


----------



## Link

Eeeb said:


> Good spot! I assume it is temperature compensated since I can't see how it could have been COSC Chronometer rated without TC. But I wonder too...


Hello Eeeb, don´t forget the Breitling Aerospace E65362 is Chronometer Certified but not termocompensated, so it is posible a COSC quartz without termocompensation.
Regards.


----------



## Eeeb

Link said:


> Hello Eeeb, don´t forget the Breitling Aerospace E65362 is Chronometer Certified but not termocompensated, so it is posible a COSC quartz without termocompensation.
> Regards.


That Breitling was discontinued in 2000 so did not have to meet the higher standards which require thermocompensation. I have a Swatch Chronograph that is COSC rated ;-)


----------



## webvan

Yes I was concerned the Lacroix was NOS that was getting dumped on eBay, so that's good news...it's Stills getting dumped though!


----------



## webvan

Finally managed to snipe one on eBay yesterday, will have pictures here when it comes in.

I wonder how the chrono counters work, same "problem" as on the Breilting Colt Chrono SQ, minutes go up to 10 in the right counter but the left counter seems to be divided in 15 minute increments :


----------



## petew

I think the counters work as following:

The right counter tracks 1/10's seconds
The left counter tracks hours.
There are actually 2 central hands that park at the 12:00 marker. One tracks minutes and the other tracks chrono seconds.


----------



## webvan

Thanks, that would make sense, I saw a minutes hand like that on the Aquagraph. Thing is the Miros is only supposed to measure down to 1/5th of a second but that's maybe a "typo" on their site.


----------



## Eeeb

webvan said:


> Thanks, that would make sense, I saw a minutes hand like that on the Aquagraph. Thing is the Miros is only supposed to measure down to 1/5th of a second but that's maybe a "typo" on their site.


The use of the sweep minute hand was first popularized by the Lemania 5100, a classic movement.

The ETA 251.262 is a non-TC quartz movement that also has this arrangement. TAG and a number of others have put out watches with this movement. I love 'em and snap them up when I can find them cheap enough.

The Aquagraph (which is an ETA 2892 A2 married to a Dubois-Depraz chonograph module) is one of the few mechanical movements that use this arrangement. There are a few others but they all cost even more than the Aquagraph (which currently is the most expensive watch in my collection.... hey, I'm just a poor geek :-d)

If I had realized these Thermolines used a central minute, I'd have saved my pennies... and my nickels... and my dimes... and my quarters... and my dollars... sometimes watches aren't cheap. Oh well...


----------



## webvan

Still some time left, that seller seems to have raided the Lacroix warehouse ! Or maybe you can thin out that massive collection of yours, I'd certainly be interested in some pieces ;-)

Anyway thanks for the info on that extra hand, I finally found some pictures of the Colt Chrono SQ that do indeed show this extra hand, that's an added bonus for the Miros as I didn't have any watch with that feature yet ;-) Amazing that the Lacroix site would mention 1/5th accuracy, hope they pay more attention to their watches than to their website...Hopefully it will be in sometime next week.


----------



## webvan

Watch came in today, BNIB, with a detailed COSC certificate (unlike the one I got with my Breitling Aerospace), my first diver and HEQ at that ;-)

@petew - you were right about the minute chrono hand, it's visible in picture #5









































































*Items of note *:
- The feel of the pushers is excellent and they can be screwed and locked, a "feature" I hadn't come across so far, presumably to avoid pushing them by accident or to increase the "water-tightness"
- markers are pretty well hit, except maybe the seconds between 45 and 55 for some reason. Much better than my Tag Formula I Calibre S
- chrono hands can all be reset : hours, minutes, seconds
- 1/10th hand only moves when the chrono is stopped. I've heard of some watches that had it "flying" during the first minute (or was it 30 seconds).
- hour chrono hand has a 30' graduation that is not used (had me concerned at first), it jumps directly to the next hour.
- minute chrono hand jumps to the next minute, doesn't "sweep"
- hour hand can be set independently
- no quick date apparently, date is changed with the hour hand, so 24 turns of the crown are needed to change the day, doesn't seem like a good idea for durability, but then you would only change the date when you change the battery !


----------



## Catalin

webvan said:


> Watch came in today, BNIB, with a detailed COSC certificate (unlike the one I got with my Breitling Aerospace), my first diver and HEQ at that ;-)
> ...


Congratulations - it seems very, very nice and at a decent price (actually compared to any other swiss TC chronograph I would have to say VERY good price).

How would you rate the 'feel' of the pushers ? And how many steppers does this one have ?


----------



## webvan

Yes, and its original price was €1200 not sure why it didn't sell well, it seems it was a Germany only model too. Haven't looked it up but that price would have been close to the Breitling Colt Chrono with TC I think.

The feel of the pushers is excellent and they can be screwed and locked, a "feature" I hadn't come across so far, presumably to avoid pushing them by accident or to increase the "water-tightness"

Steppers as in steppers for the seconds hand ? That would be the standard 1/s

Other items of note :
- markers are pretty well hit, except maybe the seconds between 45 and 55 for some reason. Much better than my Tag Formula I Calibre S
- chrono hands can all be reset : hours, minutes, seconds
- 1/10th hand only moves when the chrono is stopped. I've heard of some watches that had it "flying" during the first minute (or was it 30 seconds).
- hour chrono hand has a 30' graduation that is not used (had me concerned at first), it jumps directly to the next hour.
- minute chrono hand jumps to the next minute, doesn't "sweep"
- hour hand can be set independently
- no quick date apparently, date is changed with the hour hand, so 24 turns of the crown are needed to change the day, doesn't seem like a good idea for durability, but then you would only change the date when you change the battery !

Any other question, feel free !


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> ... no quick date apparently, date is changed with the hour hand, so 24 turns of the crown are needed to change the day, doesn't seem like a good idea for durability, but then you would only change the date when you change the battery...


I don't get it:
- Why do you need 24 turns of the crown to change the date? 1 or 2 turns and it's done!
- Does it have a perpetual calendar? I don't think so, therefore you need to change the date more often than battery changes take place.

Congratulations, nice watch!:-!


----------



## webvan

Er...right, not sure what I was thinking, the date will have to be adjusted, but only "lightly" when there aren't 31 days in a month.

24 turns because there are 24 hours in a day and each turn of the crown moves the hours hand ahead one hour, for the time zone adjustment. I just checked the manual to see if there is a quick date and there isn't.

Some extra pics :


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> ...24 turns because there are 24 hours in a day and each turn of the crown moves the hours hand ahead one hour, for the time zone adjustment. I just checked the manual to see if there is a quick date and there isn't...


24 turns if you do it slowly one by one but why would you do that? It takes less than 10 seconds to change the date by one day - all you have to do is turn the hour hand twice around. That is how I do the calendar adjustment with my Omega Seamaster 200M (non-quick date, date adjustment by time zone adjustment method).


----------



## webvan

Right, I sense some confusion here, I'm not saying it takes a long time, I'm saying you have to turn the crown 24 times when it's in position 2 to change the date , whether you do it one by one or quickly that's still 24 turns for 24 jumps of the hour hand, unless there is a hidden feature I'm missing ?

I just read in the manual that if you stayed more than 20 minutes with the crown in position two you lost the time. Not sure if they man the time or the chrono as the chrono hands reset to zero when you pull out the crown but go back to where they should be once it's pushed back.


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> Right, I sense some confusion here...


Let's make it clear: the time zone adjustment function is a feature! Actually, it is one of the most useful one in a high-accuracy watch, in my opinion. Either your watch has that function or the quick date function (that is hardly quicker than the alternative solution). None of the analog quartz watches has both functions as far as I know.
I'm surprised that you miss the quick-date function...


----------



## webvan

More confusion it seems..who said I missed it ? I just pointed out it wasn't there and these two features are certainly not exclusive of one another as evidenced on the E510, or the Calibre S, and no need to tell me they have a PQ, I already know that. Now if we can get back to discussing the watch at hand without having hasty conclusions being drawn or finger pointing, that would be nice, thanks.


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> ...these two features are certainly not exclusive of one another as evidenced on the E510, or the Calibre S, and no need to tell me they have a PQ, I already know that...


Caliber S I'm not familiar with... 
Citizen E510 has fly-by-wire technology, a different animal, if you like.


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> ...and no need to tell me they have a PQ...


Fine, I promise, I won't... What is PQ anywhy???


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

ppaulusz said:


> Either your watch has that function or the quick date function (...). None of the analog quartz watches has both functions as far as I know.


ppaulusz, I am very surprised that you have forgotten that caliber A660H has got both features.
I believe caliber 8F56 has got both features too.

Marcel


----------



## Catalin

*Let's try to place all the info in some order ...*

1) Is the mechanism 'fly by wire' (crown not mechanically linked to hands) or is it mechanical ? I am tempted to believe it is mechanical with the same 'jumping hour' complication that is found in GMT watches (like 8F56 - which is also very nice on DST and on traveling across time zones, and even nicer on a high-accuracy model !!!) - is that correct ???

2) How many steppers/motors are there ? Obviously one for each indicator that can move independently (which also explains exotic differences - why for instance a design like 9F calibers has one stepper while A660 has 3).
Anyway I would expect one for each of:
- normal seconds (also would push minutes+hours+date)
- chrono seconds (is this 1 step/sec, 4 step/sec o 5 step/sec ?)
- chrono minutes
- chrono hours 
- chrono 1/10s ???


----------



## webvan

*Re: Let's try to place all the info in some order ...*

1. No it's not "fly by wire" like the E510
2. Yes chrono seconds is 1hz, 4Hz would have been nicer

If you need to reset the chrono hands, you can do it "click by click" but a long press will make them sweep.

What's intersting too is that adjusting the "zero" on a chrono hand while it's running (pull out the crown to position 2), when it resumes it will take this adjustment into account.


----------



## ppaulusz

Sideshow_Bob said:


> ppaulusz, I am very surprised that you have forgotten that caliber A660H has got both features.
> I believe caliber 8F56 has got both features too.
> 
> Marcel


Perpetual calendar watches do have, yes, including my Omega Constellation and my Longines Conquest VHP Perpetual Calendar. The Citizen E510 has perpetual calendar and fly-by-wire technology as well. I was not clear as I was in a hurry when I wrote my reply. The watch in the topic title has no perpetual calendar. That is where it has started from. Now you guys are calling up all the perpetual models pointing out that my description was wrong (true, it was) but do not forget that I had the pleasure of owning most of the movements you have mentioned so obviously I am aware of their features. My description was wrong when I mentioned "analog quartz" instead of "analog non-perpetual quartz". Are you happy now?


----------



## Eeeb

Hey, I lost track of what the thread was discussing too...

Anyway, back to the Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono... I confess when I saw the posted pics I had to buy one. The brand is unfamiliar to me but the build and finish looks to be about equal to Omega... and not having a TC chrono was bothering me.

Normally I don't buy new watches. But this one was going for less than comparable *used* Breitlings!

It will be here Wednesday. (Just don't tell the wife what it cost. In her opinion the only watches worth more that a couple of hundred dollars are solid gold ones... preferably with lots of diamonds.)


----------



## Catalin

Eeeb said:


> Hey, I lost track of what the thread was discussing too...
> 
> Anyway, back to the Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono... I confess when I saw the posted pics I had to buy one. The brand is unfamiliar to me but the build and finish looks to be about equal to Omega... and not having a TC chrono was bothering me.
> 
> Normally I don't buy new watches. But this one was going for less than comparable *used* Breitlings!
> 
> It will be here Wednesday. (Just don't tell the wife what it cost. In her opinion the only watches worth more that a couple of hundred dollars are solid gold ones... preferably with lots of diamonds.)


I was VERY tempted myself ... but I am in the middle of another unexpected acquisition so I will have to enjoy the models bought by the other members


----------



## ppaulusz

Eeeb said:


> ...In her opinion the only watches worth more that a couple of hundred dollars are solid gold ones... preferably with lots of diamonds...


She has a strong argument!;-)


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

ppaulusz said:


> My description was wrong when I mentioned "analog quartz" instead of "analog non-perpetual quartz". Are you happy now?


ppaulusz, please don't be annoyed!
Remember, sometimes you are the one who is insisting on correcting ambiguous words.

I also own one of movements mentioned by me.

I recently bought the Maurice Lacroix. For now two weeks the time is spot on. The second hand on the subdial is hitting the markers perfectly. The second hand of the chronograph is hitting the markers good except of some small misalignment between 45 and 55 seconds.

Marcel


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

Eeeb said:


> In her opinion the only watches worth more that a couple of hundred dollars are solid gold ones... preferably with lots of diamonds.


Maybe one day you will be able to convince her about this one!

Marcel


----------



## webvan

Yes, same on mine 45/55 is a tad off, no biggie, much better than my Tag Calibre S.

So which color did you get eeeb ? They come in four colors it seems, dark blue (mine), dark brown, black and white. I'm half tempted of getting a second one ! The dark blue looks great, the "red" seconds could be tad darker maybe.

@Sideshow_Bob - could you share pics of your COSC certificate like I did ?


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

By the way, its seems as if every colour has got a limitation of 999 pieces. So all in all the watch is limited to 3996 pieces.
Marcel


----------



## ppaulusz

Sideshow_Bob said:


> ppaulusz, please don't be annoyed!
> Remember, sometimes you are the one who is insisting on correcting ambiguous words.
> 
> I also own one of movements mentioned by me.
> 
> I recently bought the Maurice Lacroix. For now two weeks the time is spot on. The second hand on the subdial is hitting the markers perfectly. The second hand of the cronograph is hitting the markers good except of some small misalignment between 45 and 55 seconds.
> 
> Marcel


Congratulations, nice one!:-!

I'm not annoyed though I would have preferred straight correction on my wrong wording instead of calling up every perpetual models one by one as an exception... Anyhow, the bottom line is that my wording was wrong or rather inaccurate and that needed a correction.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

ppaulusz said:


> Congratulations, nice one!:-!
> 
> I'm not annoyed though I would have preferred straight correction on my wrong wording instead of calling up every perpetual models one by one as an exception... Anyhow, the bottom line is that my wording was wrong or rather inaccurate and that needed a correction.


Thank you!
You are right. 
It makes sense that every PC has got a quick-date-correction-function because they all (must?) have an individual stepper motor for the date.
Marcel


----------



## webvan

Sideshow_Bob said:


> By the way, its seems as if every colour has got a limitation of 999 pieces. So all in all the watch is limited to 3996 pieces.
> Marcel


Yes, although I'm not seeing any three digit number on my watch, there is one on the certificate though, mine is for the "Blue Wave" version.

If you don't have a picture, can you list out the numbers on your COSC certificate? Is it dated 06/2008 too?


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

webvan said:


> @Sideshow_Bob - could you share pics of your COSC certificate like I did ?


Of course!


----------



## webvan

Thanks, pretty much the same, does a bit better at 8° and a bit worse at 38°, slighty different curve.

Was yours on the pad too? The plastic bag was in the box though. Maybe they checked the batteries or the serial.

Can't make out the data on my warranty card either, should be 20/11/2009 but it reads 2008 somehow. Oh well looks like it's made to last anyway !


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

webvan said:


> Thanks, pretty much the same, does a bit better at 8° and a bit worse at 38°, slighty different curve.
> 
> Was yours on the pad too? The plastic bag was in the box though. Maybe they checked the batteries or the serial.
> 
> Can't make out the data on my warranty card either, should be 20/11/2009 but it reads 2008 somehow. Oh well looks like it's made to last anyway !


Because I was able to collect the watch personally they gave me the box of the "Masterpiece" edition. Maybe a little bit better. 
On my warrenty card they just wrote "11/2009"
Marcel


----------



## webvan

Ah you went there in a person, great! Is it a standard jewellers ? Did you ask why they were blowing them away like this ?


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

It is not a jeweller. They sell watches from overproduction and outlet models as well as watches from business closures. I didn't ask why they "dump" these watches. But as I could see on their webpage they sell their watches for good prices.

Marcel


----------



## webvan

Thanks, didn't know they had a website, will look it up. I'm still curious about our chronos, it almost seems like they got "canned" by ML for some reason.


----------



## swift-swift

Hello!

i have a very basic and elementary question :roll:

I have bought this great watch but I don't get it how to use it 

How do i activate the time-measurement my buttons are somehow locked i don't know how to active it, i can't press any of the buttons how to go ahead with this watch? I read the manual but i am not more clever i am a real newbie to watches so please explain me how it works...

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

Welcome! The rings around the pushers (where they go into the case) need to be unscrewed. They are normally kept screwed down to assure they keep their water resistance.

Enjoy and let us know how you like it.


----------



## swift-swift

hehe you are right how simple 

i don't get it from the owners manual at all...

I received the watch yesterday per post I have the blue version I cann attach a photo also.
I like it very very much the design is very attractive, like it


----------



## swift-swift

so here is the photo of my BLUE version:


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

I have read that ML wants to aspire to a higher marketing position. There they want to concentrate on mechanical movements. So this could be the reason why they "dump" the quartz watches.
Marcel


----------



## webvan

Yes, certainly not easy to market an HEQ, I wonder if they tried to sell it at all or just killed the project, anyway, their loss our gain !


----------



## webvan

Couldn't resist posting this nice picture, apparently there was a green one too, but no longer available.

Miros Chrono Diver "Silver Surfer" MI1108-SS112-130 
Miros Chrono Diver "Blue Lagune" MI1108-SS082-430 
Miros Chrono Diver "Black Pearl" MI1108-SS042-330 
Miros Chrono Diver "Bronze Barrier" MI1108-SS072-730


----------



## webvan

So has anyone else received their Miros, Eeeb ?

Happy to report mine is still spot on after three weeks!

It's a heavy watch though and the bracelet doesn't offer much "grip" even when poperly set so it tends to slide forward. Anyone know of a good source for a rubber strap with a rounded end, preferably blue ? ;-)


----------



## Eeeb

After two weeks mine is spot on too! 

I actually had to take a link out of the bracelet... I've only had that happen once before. The bracelet has solid ends, solid links, and is held together with straight pins and tubes, like Omegas. It fits loose on the left and tight on the right. The loose wrist does see the watch sliding around.


----------



## pompe

webvan said:


> Pretty strange, apparently it's a limited edition (999 pieces) but there seem to be hundreds on eBay right not and recently sold. They go for about €300, not bad for a current COSC chrono, or did they get the COSC certificate before the specs were tightened ?


crap aperantly i missed the boat on this one since all i can find now go for more like 600 euro:-|


----------



## phatpete68

i just bought one for 380 Euro. There should be more out there for you to lay your hands on  just keep looking


----------



## pompe

I am extremely tempted by this one ! i am missing a High end quartz in my collection and i was looking for a chrono with the function of a 251.262 anyway. And this one seems like a too good deal to miss

I just cant decide witch color o|

Black is always a safe (but boring) choice but i got plenty of those, the white looks good but i feel it is a bit feminine with a white chrono, the blue i feel nothing for so should i dare to buy a brown watch ? It looks good in the pics but will i still like it in real life ? And what about after a couple of years when the current "brown dial" trend is over :think:

And also is this one actually termocompensated ? According to ETA it is part of the flatline group not the thermoline.

while quickly browsing trough the tech documents for the 251.232 movement the only reference to the accuracy of it was the part below (i Had to make it as a pic cant cut and paste PDF)









The full documents can be downloaded from https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabindex=3&tabid=28 just type in 251.232 in the search field


----------



## phatpete68

I understand it is thermocompensated and accuracy +-10sec/yr

I copied this text I found on internet..

"Caliber: ETA 251.232 (ETA Thermoline)
Technology: single 32 kHz crystal (digital count adjustment method with thermistor)
Annual accuracy: ±10 seconds
Rate adjustable?: yes, by the watchmaker during service

Watches that use this movement:

Breitling Aeromarine Colt Chronograph SQ (Breitling caliber B73)
Breitling Aeromarine Avenger M1 Chronograph SQ (Breitling caliber B73)
Breitling Professional Emergency Mission SQ (Breitling caliber B73)

Note: Breitling has designated all its thermocompensated watches as 'SuperQuartz' (SQ) since2002. For reasons that are unclear, Breitling specifies its SuperQuartz movements to 15 seconds per year, even though we have no evidence that they differ from the ETA Thermoline models which are specified to 10 seconds per year.
Sources of information: ETA sales literature, Breitling sales literature"


----------



## webvan

That's it !



Eeeb said:


> It fits loose on the left and tight on the right. The loose wrist does see the watch sliding around.


And when it's cold it's worse. I'm in the same boat here, it's just a tiny bit loose with the micro-adjustment to the max, but if I take out a link and set the micro-adjustment to the min, then it's too tight, tough, eh ;-)


----------



## pompe

Oki well i have bought one now. when it was 6 min left on each auction for one of every colour i had still not decided wich colour to get so i almost paniced, but finaly got the white one. The bidding on the white was intense the last 3 minutes and it was the second most expensive of the 4. Some comparisons on what the ending bet´s was for the different colours

Brown: 286 euro (410 $) 28 bids
Blue: 300 euro (430 $) 14 bids
White: 351 euro (500 $) 21 bids
Black: 352 euro (505 $) 15 bids

The seller with most buy it now auctions on this one had it for 549 euro (787 $)

Also if u want one of these go to Ebay.de not the .com or the international portal ! For some reason the search funktion on the .com dont search trough the .de ! when i searched with the model numbers on ebay.de i found plenty of these and all at much better prices then the ones on ebay.com ! as i am writing this there is 4 more no reserve auctions up for each colour.



> *Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver*
> I understand it is thermocompensated and accuracy +-10sec/yr
> 
> I copied this text I found on internet..
> 
> "Caliber: ETA 251.232 (ETA Thermoline)
> Technology: single 32 kHz crystal (digital count adjustment method with thermistor)
> Annual accuracy: ±10 seconds
> Rate adjustable?: yes, by the watchmaker during service


Well i guess we can agrea on that it IS a High end quartz. But this is a a print screen from the ETA website clearly stating it to be part of the Flatline product range and not Thermoline.


----------



## ppaulusz

phatpete68 said:


> I understand it is thermocompensated and accuracy +-10sec/yr
> 
> I copied this text I found on internet..
> 
> "Caliber: ETA 251.232 (ETA Thermoline)
> Technology: single 32 kHz crystal (digital count adjustment method with thermistor)
> Annual accuracy: ±10 seconds
> Rate adjustable?: yes, by the watchmaker during service..." ...


That quote is originally from here (WUS) ;-):
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2087

It was written a good couple of years ago so let me update it:
Rate adjustable?: yes, by the watchmaker or anyone else who follows the simple steps! (It's a thermocompensated ETA so digital rate adjustment is available and easy to do even by the end-user!)


----------



## ppaulusz

pompe said:


> ...this is a a print screen from the ETA website clearly stating it to be part of the Flatline product range and not Thermoline.


Wrong! The Thermoline Family is part of the Flatline Family so every Thermoline (thermocompensated quartz) movements are Flatline movement but not every Flatline movements are Thermoline (thermocompensated quartz) movement.


----------



## pompe

ppaulusz said:


> Wrong! The Thermoline Family is part of the Flatline Family so every Thermoline (thermocompensated quartz) movements are Flatline movement but not every Flatline movements are Thermoline (thermocompensated quartz) movement.


i stand corected , guess i am learning something new everyday.

well we both agrea that it seems to be a great watch (especialy for the price)


----------



## Catalin

*The COSC bulletins are very interesting ...*

It shows a very interesting approach which delivers probably in real use well under 10s/y even if for both watches the difference from cold to warm is in the range of 35-40s/y (which is well into COSC limits - where presumably even 120s/y might be OK for the difference between the extreme points).


----------



## ppaulusz

webvan said:


> Couldn't resist posting this nice picture, apparently there was a green one too, but no longer available.
> 
> Miros Chrono Diver "Silver Surfer" MI1108-SS112-130
> Miros Chrono Diver "Blue Lagune" MI1108-SS082-430
> Miros Chrono Diver "Black Pearl" MI1108-SS042-330
> Miros Chrono Diver "Bronze Barrier" MI1108-SS072-730


The official website never mentioned a "green version" only the 4 colors we are familiar with: 
http://www.mauricelacroix.de/de/News.html?newsid=109
then click on *» Mehr Informationen erhalten Sie hier*.

According to the above there has never been any other version than the 4 versions that are currently available.


----------



## phatpete68

Here are 2 pics on my latest purchase...The Maurice Lacroix Miros Diver "Blue Wave"

Just love this watch, seem to run perfect (Will give an update next month), very good quality and sits perfect on my wrist, very neat presentation box and all the papers incl. the Chronometer certificate!


----------



## ppaulusz

Sideshow_Bob said:


> Because I was able to collect the watch personally they gave me the box of the "Masterpiece" edition. Maybe a little bit better...


I too managed to get one with the box of the "Masterpiece" edition...;-)

The numbers of the COSC do look promising though with this ETA Thermoline the calibration procedure is really very simple (adjustable in steps of 0.33 second/month).:-!


----------



## pompe

I took some pics of mine and made a rewiev with some sugestions of mods that would make it better.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=2554770#post2554770


----------



## Eeeb

Any review that emphasizes the candid views of a real owner is a good review -- even if you hated the watch 

Here are a few pics of mine that I haven't posted....

The movement!



























Now... what time is it??


----------



## ppaulusz

Eeeb said:


> ...Here are a few pics of mine that I haven't posted....
> 
> The movement!...


Thanks for the movement pictures, Jim!:-!


----------



## South Pender

Can someone explain why there are five coils in this movement? In most pictures that I recall, there has been only one coil.


----------



## Eeeb

South Pender said:


> Can someone explain why there are five coils in this movement? In most pictures that I recall, there has been only one coil.


More coils = less gears. Cost of using gears > cost of using coils. I assume they are minimizing cost.


----------



## phatpete68

I have some new pic..incl. pic of the COSC paper

The watch is running perfect after 2weeks...


----------



## pompe

Trying some different straps on mine..










Cheap panny homage strap i notched and punched holes in










Bund for the "toolish" look










Dark brown faux gator with stainless steel push button deployment buckle. super comfy used this one on my mechanical chrono so its already worn in

I think the notched 24mm looks good on the watch, the wide lugs blends in better when the strap is the same width. I am thinking of ordering a similar strap in the same colour as the alligator one and have it made to fit the watch. cant decide if i should go for the 3 hole rally or a more modern rally strap with the small holes all over with white padding inside and/or white stitching.


----------



## phatpete68

It looks really good on all your straps, but I like the last one, the dark brown faux gator sure do look nice!


----------



## pompe

phatpete68 said:


> It looks really good on all your straps, but I like the last one, the dark brown faux gator sure do look nice!


Yea thats my favourite to both for looks and comfort, probably the one i will use, but il give it a try on a mesh before i decide.


----------



## flori78

Two quick questions guys.

How long does the battery keep and what could be its cost in case of replacement?
Do HEQ watches like this need maintenance over the years and what for example ?


----------



## Holgicek

You guys made me aware of this beauty and I decided to get one as well. Since this color has not been featured here yet, I thought I provide some pictures.


----------



## Eeeb

The brown dial and bezel go well with the bright red. Maybe I should have gotten brown instead of blue... :-s well... :think: they all look good :-!


----------



## webvan

So has everyone received their Miros by now ?

Mine went to the pool today, since it's a diver it survived ;-) Timed a few laps and while I don't think it's necessary (or practical) to screw in the chrono buttons I avoided pressing the buttons underwater as the watches that are designed for that are few and far between, actually only the TAG Aquagraph comes to mind.


----------



## pompe

Yes i recived mine shortly after i ordered it ! I have yet to try it out underwater (to much ice) but when ever i feel i need acuracy during the day this is my goto watch.

For some reason i can´t get along with the bracelet tho, it just dont speak to me so i wear it on a deployant leather, thinking of upgrading to alligator.


----------



## phatpete68

I love my Maurice Lacroix Miros Diver with the bracelet. It sits comfortably on my wrist. It keeps super accuracy just under 1 sec per month...so the specs for +-10sec/yr should be no problem to match  

My Maurice Lacroix is going to Thailand this summer so I will have an oppertunity to use the seperate hour hand adjustment when I land in Bangkok, that will be a good feature to try, as I never had any other HEQ watch with it.

Pompe jag bor i stockholm så jag har inte heller testat min under vatten ännu  som sagt för mycket is här oxå


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

*Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

I just want you all to know that this is _your_ fault:



























































;-)


----------



## webvan

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Nice ! You won't regret it ;-) I love mine !


----------



## ppaulusz

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



0b5cur1ty said:


> I just want you all to know that this is _your_ fault...


Congratulations!:-!
I've got mine in the last week of December 2009. I set it by the atomic time-reference and has not touched it since. Now just had a quick check: it shows non-daylight savings time, the wrong date but most importantly after 100 days it is still spot on accuracy-wise!|> I had the feeling that I got a nice sample because the numbers on its COSC certificate were outstandingly good. The watch has a digital calibration terminal but this time there is no need to use it...b-)


----------



## webvan

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Mine is perfect at room temperature too, +2spy but when worn that degrades to 15spy, which is consistent with the COSC certifcate actually and still acceptable. There might be a digital terminal but we don't know how to regulate the watch do we? Same method as the VHP possibly?


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Thanks guys! Good to know yours are keeping good time - I'm interested to see how this compares to my 8F Seikos. Accuracy aside, I'm really liking the bronze-brown colour (I hesitated between this, black and blue).

My small watch collection is now 60% HEQ... and 25% over my self-imposed size limit.


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

... and a (slightly) better pic of the bronze/brown model:


----------



## phatpete68

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Congratulation to this very fine watch...looks great in bronze! You will be happy with this watch....I am!


----------



## stanislav

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



webvan said:


> Mine is perfect at room temperature too, +2spy but when worn that degrades to 15spy, which is consistent with the COSC certifcate actually and still acceptable. There might be a digital terminal but we don't know how to regulate the watch do we? Same method as the VHP possibly?


why not, the manual says it is much easier than the VHP with the large bat
just tap the C+ or C- with + of bat connected, for +/- 0,33 spm
I ordered the blue one but it seems to wear a bit big, is it? Why does it say ETA 251.262 on booklet? Isn't it 251.232 and what is the difference?
this forum is bad for the wallet


----------



## webvan

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Good find, wasn't aware that a service manual was available for that movement, did yo find it on the ETA site ?

Mine runs at -2spy when unworn and +16spy when worn (difference is a bit large to my taste, especially compared to the VHP (-2/5) so I don't see much adjusting I can do except if I were to wear it each day.


----------



## Catalin

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



webvan said:


> Good find, wasn't aware that a service manual was available for that movement, did yo find it on the ETA site ?
> 
> Mine runs at -2spy when unworn and +16spy when worn (difference is a bit large to my taste, especially compared to the VHP (-2/5) so I don't see much adjusting I can do except if I were to wear it each day.


I agree on that - we can only do a basic form of calibration in which we 'shift' all the graph up or down - and with that I believe your current setup is not bad at all and might average under 5 seconds/year ...


----------



## stanislav

flori78 said:


> Two quick questions guys.
> 
> How long does the battery keep and what could be its cost in case of replacement?
> Do HEQ watches like this need maintenance over the years and what for example ?


no chrono - 44 months
24h chrono - 23 months

I guess the battery won't cost much
I bought a used Longines VHP 2002 that only had the battery changed in 2008. I adjusted it 4 weeks ago and it has been spot on to date.


----------



## stanislav

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



webvan said:


> Good find, wasn't aware that a service manual was available for that movement, did yo find it on the ETA site ?
> 
> Mine runs at -2spy when unworn and +16spy when worn (difference is a bit large to my taste, especially compared to the VHP (-2/5) so I don't see much adjusting I can do except if I were to wear it each day.


the link I found somewhere here, it is on my office PC, but it is the same site where all the ETA manuals are
why does it say ETA 251.262 on some manuals?


----------



## stanislav

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



webvan said:


> Good find, wasn't aware that a service manual was available for that movement, did yo find it on the ETA site ?
> 
> Mine runs at -2spy when unworn and +16spy when worn (difference is a bit large to my taste, especially compared to the VHP (-2/5) so I don't see much adjusting I can do except if I were to wear it each day.


the link I found somewhere here, it is on my office PC, but it is the same site where all the ETA manuals are
why does it say ETA 251.262 on some manuals?


----------



## 0b5cur1ty

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Thank you. How long have you had yours?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



stanislav said:


> ... Why does it say ETA 251.262 on booklet? Isn't it 251.232 and what is the difference?
> this forum is bad for the wallet


Aside from thermocompensation, there is no difference between those movements. These are among the best chronograph quartz movements made.

As for the wallet, just be glad you are not a moderator. I was given TAG Heuer and had no TAGs or Heuers. So, to remain credible, I bought some... then some more... and some more... and then I figured out there were a lot more Heuers and TAG Heuers than HEQ and realized what the problem was. :-d


----------



## alacarte

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

Is US$550 a good price for this watch?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*



alacarte said:


> Is US$550 a good price for this watch?


The same movement in a Breitling will cost you a whole lot more! And the fit and finish are comparable.


----------



## ill dilettante

*Re: Fallen off the wagon thanks to this thread...*

I bought this watch a few months back and it is still within a second. I find it amazing that something with this accuracy is so cheap. Nice well made watch to boot. Very happy.


----------



## Sabresoft

Got mine, a blue one, a couple of days ago, for $625 CDN ($655 US) including shipping. That's a little higher than some I have seen, but all of those were brown, blue ones being a little more scarce. 

Overall impressions are that it is a good watch, and especially as its ETA cousins are considerably more expensive, a really good buy. 

Minor nitpicking: 
- the hands are a little fat, especially the hour hand, and they can tend to block the sub-dials; that said the easy adjust hour hand can be easily moved out of the way temporarily (had to do that when trying to sync the watch with my Citizen Skyhawk AT around 6 PM).
- the bracelet does not quite feel to be quite as high quality as the watch, especially at the latching mechanism.

Someone commented earlier about a green version, but I believe that that model was a similar looking non-chronograph automatic model. 

Speaking of "cousins" to this watch, there are of course the Breitling Chrono Colt and Avenger Seawolf, but also the lesser known Certina DS and Christopher Ward C70 Brooklands. There are several C70 models named after various famous racetracks, but only the Brooklands is TC. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webvan

Picked up mine today to find out the battery was dead...Since I have a little box with 394/SR936SW handy I proceeded to change it but even with the proper tool it was quite a bit of work to crack the case open, man was it tight! Makes sense for a diver of course.

I saw the C+/C- marks of the digital terminal but the actual contacts weren't as obvious to spot as on the 1441 or 1680, they seem to be recessed deep on the side of the battery. Tried a couple of taps on C-/battery with crown in position 2 since it was running a bit fast last I checked. Will see if that helps or not.


----------



## Hans Moleman

webvan said:


> Picked up mine today to find out the battery was dead...Since I have a little box with 394/SR936SW handy I proceeded to change it but even with the proper tool it was quite a bit of work to crack the case open, man was it tight! Makes sense for a diver of course.
> 
> I saw the C+/C- marks of the digital terminal but the actual contacts weren't as obvious to spot as on the 1441 or 1680, they seem to be recessed deep on the side of the battery. Tried a couple of taps on C-/battery with crown in position 2 since it was running a bit fast last I checked. Will see if that helps or not.


Do you have its certificate? That should give us some more clues on aging.


----------



## dynamics78

Hi, I have just bought the Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver watch.

I have noticed something about the date. After 12midnight (about 1225am), the date is not exactly at the next day date but in between the day before and the next day date. 

Is that supposed to be this way? Or is there something wrong with the watch? Normally when will the date be on the exact date for the day? I didnt managed to stay up to check that out though.

Thanks!


----------



## Eeeb

Sometimes it takes an hour or so for the date to fully turn over. I have not noticed what you describe on my Miros but I rarely look at midnight...


----------



## dynamics78

Eeeb said:


> Sometimes it takes an hour or so for the date to fully turn over. I have not noticed what you describe on my Miros but I rarely look at midnight...


Hi thanks!
At least I know mine is not abnormal!


----------



## Dante Cubit

Hi there. My first ever post on this forum. I'm new to the whole world of watches but I am interested in procuring a couple of nice ones. This Lacroix Miros Diver has peaked my interest looking cool and being very accurate to boot. I understand it is discontinued however and wondered If anyone knew where I might still be able to get one (I'm based in the UK). I'd prefer to avoid the eBay lottery...

Any response appreciated.

DC


----------



## ronalddheld

You can monitor our sales corner for one, as well as other watch boards.


----------



## chris01

If you want a new one then you are probably limited to ebay. There are several German dealers on ebay.de and I bought one there earlier this year with no problems (also no dealings with HMRC, as you've paid German VAT). The black and white models seem to have disappeared now; only blue and brown currently on offer. The brown is significantly cheaper than the blue.

An impressive watch although I found it a bit too big and heavy and sold it fairly quickly.


----------



## Sabresoft

There are a few available on Chrono24. But note that the similar looking non-chronograph model is an automatic mechanical that comes in both COSC and non-COSC versions.


----------



## Lastmikey

Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver Edition MI1108-SS082-430, quarz movement, C.O.S.C chronometer, stainless steel, size 41.0mm, sapphire glass, water resistant 30 bar, blau, arabic numerals and indexe, date displayed at 4, 12-hour counter sub-dail displayed at 10, 1/10 second sub-dail displayed at 2, small seconds counter sub-dail displayed at 6 with stainless steel, deployment clasp Strap.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*

Hi guys, thanks to the info posted in this and other HAQ threads I'm happy owner of new (better say unworn from eBay) Miros Chrono Diver watch, but need some help: watch is running, but chronograph doesn't response to push buttons. When crown is in position 0 or 1, chronograph hour and 1/10 hands are not zeroed (2nd picture), when crown is set to position 2 (or 3), hands move quickly to new positions (1st picture) and vice versa. I can't set the counters to zero according to the manual, no response to the push buttons in either crown position. Is that something wrong with the watch or am I missing something or the watch should be "reset" (battery removed and insert back)? For the moment I haven't watch case opener, so haven't tried to open the watch. Thanks for advice.
P.S. Sorry for the wrong picture order, I could't manage the attachments as desired (different forum engine than I'm used to).

Edit: Is it possible, that battery is weak? The watch is ca. 1.5 years old.


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*



PeterG_SVK said:


> Hi guys, thanks to the info posted in this and other HAQ threads I'm happy owner of new (better say unworn from eBay) Miros Chrono Diver watch, but need some help: watch is running, but chronograph doesn't response to push buttons. When crown is in position 0 or 1, chronograph hour and 1/10 hands are not zeroed (2nd picture), when crown is set to position 2 (or 3), hands move quickly to new positions (1st picture) and vice versa. I can't set the counters to zero according to the manual, no response to the push buttons in either crown position. Is that something wrong with the watch or am I missing something or the watch should be "reset" (battery removed and insert back)? For the moment I haven't watch case opener, so haven't tried to open the watch. Thanks for advice.
> P.S. Sorry for the wrong picture order, I could't manage the attachments as desired (different forum engine than I'm used to).
> 
> Edit: Is it possible, that battery is weak? The watch is ca. 1.5 years old.


Of all chronographs (of which I have knowledge), only the TAGHeuer Aquagraph has pushers that can be operated while underwater. To prevent the pushers from being operated while under water, a number of watches, including this Miros, have screw down collars. To use the pushers, you need to unscrew these collars. Did that get done??


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*

Surely, as you can also see from the pictures ;-), fully unscrewed them.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*

Good news, I sort it out! I pressed the push-buttons too gently, I should have to pushed them much "harder" until "click" was felt and the chronograph start working! Once I got "know-how" it wasn't any problem to set the counter hands to zero one-by-one. So far so good!

This is my first chronograph watch and first HEQ watch at all, so still learning...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*



PeterG_SVK said:


> Good news, I sort it out! I pressed the push-buttons too gently, I should have to pushed them much "harder" until "click" was felt and the chronograph start working! Once I got "know-how" it wasn't any problem to set the counter hands to zero one-by-one. So far so good!
> 
> This is my first chronograph watch and first HEQ watch at all, so still learning...


You are lucky it was not a 7750.... those buttons are very hard to push!


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*

Good to know, I think my next watch will be automatic one ...


----------



## artec

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*

Just curious.... why would you go back to an automatic when you've just introduced yourself to HAQ? What didn't you like about it?


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, need an advice*

I don't understand, what do you mean by "going back". I just like high quality mechanics in any form (knives, MTB parts, RC helicopters, etc.), but also precision of the quartz's watch (that's why I take them first, the price is also more affordable). So I decided to have a look at some ML automatic chronometer to have "twins". There's nothing in it, maybe it'll be my last "good" watch, maybe no, all those hobbies are pretty expensive .


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, accuracy*

My watch gained 1s in 20 days (on the shelf), that seems pretty much. Have you also noticed that? Is it due to quartz aging?

... and some fresh picture with navy blue leather band ...


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, accuracy*



PeterG_SVK said:


> My watch gained 1s in 20 days (on the shelf), that seems pretty much. Have you also noticed that? Is it due to quartz aging?
> 
> ... and some fresh picture with navy blue leather band ...


Most likely such drift is due to the need for a 'service' - just like the mechanicals! It needs an adjustment in its calibration.

I suspect it will be several years before aging would account for that much variance... 5 or 10 years would be a conservative guess I think.


----------



## PeterG_SVK

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, accuracy*

Do you mean a calibration by (+C or) -C pulses?


----------



## Eeeb

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, accuracy*



PeterG_SVK said:


> Do you mean a calibration by (+C or) -C pulses?


Yep!


----------



## stanislav

*Re: Maurice Lacroix Miros Chrono Diver, accuracy*

I had this diver but sold it quickly because it was too big and thick.
I also had a Longines VHP PC, about 8 years old when I bought it 2 years ago. It was +7sec/m so I had to adjust it. After that, for 2 years it gained about 3s, mostly not warned, pretty impressive. Sadly I sold it because it did not see much wrist time, too hard competition and such watch should not stay in a closet. Good watch, very good caliber. Rate adjustment of the Miros should be similar, a very good feature.


----------

